# What's The Worst Tasting Drink?



## Lex Foutish (26 Mar 2009)

In line with Purple's post about food, what do you regard as the worst tasting drink? For me, nothing can compare to root beer.

It's like drinking euthymol toothpaste!

I can't believe Americans like it so much!


----------



## Purple (26 Mar 2009)

Do you lick you ass to get rid of the taste?


----------



## Henny Penny (26 Mar 2009)

tried Kas Bitter on holidays once ... it was red and bitter and completely unpalatable ... but surprisingly addictive!


----------



## MrMan (26 Mar 2009)

dr. pepper


----------



## baldyman27 (26 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Do you lick you ass to get rid of the taste?


 
Starting to get a little concerned with your fascination with ass-licking. Maybe that's why you're purple, Purple.

UHT milk. Vile, unnatural and vile. Vile.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

I too hate UHT.. also red wine.. tastes like vinegar to me!


----------



## dodo (26 Mar 2009)

Cherry Coke just a real ugly tasting drink


----------



## BillK (26 Mar 2009)

Smashbox,
Try a glass of Boschendal pinotage, a wonderful glass of S. African red. It could change your life, or even your mind!
BillK


----------



## sandrat (26 Mar 2009)

cream soda, I remember my mother buying it for us once thinking it was lemonade, it wasn't!


----------



## woodbine (26 Mar 2009)

red bull

diet coke


----------



## juke (26 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> red bull


I have one for breakfast every day!

Broth - clear soup....can't even think about it..yuch


----------



## Pique318 (26 Mar 2009)

Red Bull smells like vomit IMO, and tastes little better, and juke, see a doctor !!! Vit B complex is what you need for a kickstart.

I agree on the root ber too (not to be connfused with the delicious ginger beer, lashings and lashings of it)

The worst drink I've tasted as to be Green Chartreuse....like drink out of a sewer (I would imagine!)

Baileys & Lime is pretty gag inducing too


----------



## S.L.F (26 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Red Bull smells like vomit IMO, and tastes little better, and juke, see a doctor !!! Vit B complex is what you need for a kickstart.
> 
> I agree on the root ber too (not to be connfused with the delicious ginger beer, lashings and lashings of it)
> 
> ...


 
Have to agree with all of this except to say that Red Bull tastes like cough medicine.

Fav drink has to be Jamican Ginder Beer.

Worst drink has to be Cod Liver OIl.


----------



## Henny Penny (26 Mar 2009)

I forgot about Cod Liver Oil ... ugh ... it's so disgusting .. you can still taste it the day after ... ah the childhood memories ...!


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> dr. pepper


 
That's the very stuff! Yuck!


----------



## MrMan (26 Mar 2009)

Have to say red bull is delicious especially ice cold.


----------



## juke (26 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> Have to say red bull is delicious especially ice cold.


And the caffeine hit at 6.30am is perfect too!


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Do you lick *you* ass to get rid of the taste?


 
Another one of your mistakes?????!!!!!!! Becoming a bit of a habit.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Another one of your mistakes?????!!!!!!! Becoming a bit of a habit.


 
Oi Lex... Stop picking on purple... or else..

Bill - I will certainly give it a go


----------



## MandaC (26 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> cream soda, I remember my mother buying it for us once thinking it was lemonade, it wasn't!




Ah, no way, TK Cream Soda is the business!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (27 Mar 2009)

Red Bull tastes like the smell of wet nappies!


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I too hate UHT.. also red wine.. tastes like vinegar to me!


 
Chateauneuf du Pape, Chateau Gigognan 2001, will change your mind. The most affordable and delectable glass of wine ever.



sandrat said:


> cream soda, I remember my mother buying it for us once thinking it was lemonade, it wasn't!


 
God that brings back memories of picnics!! Country Spring 3 litre bottle, tasted divine at the time. Saw it a few years ago and bought it for memories' sake. Poured 2.998 litres down the sink.



MrMan said:


> Have to say red bull is delicious especially ice cold.


 
Detestable.


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> Have to say red bull is delicious especially ice cold.


 
This actually raises a good debate. Is a drink nice because it tastes nice or because of the obvious benefits of that drink? What I mean is, I love a good red wine but that doesn't necessarily mean that I think its the best tasting liquid that I put in my mouth. I also love Budweiser in a pint, but if sparkling water had the same effect, I'd drink pints of sparkling water. I do love a good red though.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Chateauneuf du Pape, Chateau Gigognan 2001, will change your mind. The most affordable and delectable glass of wine ever.quote]
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, Baldyman, you know your wine! We had it at a house party before Christmas. Divine! Certainly a cut above the rest.


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I must say, Baldyman, you know your wine! We had it at a house party before Christmas. Divine! Certainly a cut above the rest.


 
Better legs than Linda Martin in her heydey.


----------



## Ancutza (27 Mar 2009)

That traditional Hungarian tipple, Unicum.  Simply THE most disgusting thing you could drink!! Ye'd be lickin' yer This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language for a week before you got rid of the taste of it.


----------



## sandrat (27 Mar 2009)

unicum? sounds rude


----------



## ney001 (27 Mar 2009)

Ice Tea
Dr Peppers
Red Bull and all cheap imitations of it i.e Shark etc  
Coca Cola with vanilla/lemon/cherry and any other crap they have tried over the years.
Sangria
Fosters!
Irn Bru


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

I like (or at least would drink) eveything mentioned on this thread - apart from cod liver oil.

I think one of the worst things I've tasted is Cruzcampo beer - I couldn't even finish it and that's not like me.

And I *love* root beer - odd and a bit antiseptic tasting but very refereshing!


----------



## DeeFox (27 Mar 2009)

ney001 said:


> Sangria


 
Absolute blashphemy!  I love Sangria.  A summery silly sort of drink perfect for sitting on a terrace in sunnier climes.  Yum yum!

I think Bovril tastes like poison.  I remember badgering my father when I was very young for a taste and then spitting it out.  I then tasted it again about twenty years later and it hadn't improved - yuk.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Mar 2009)

IMHO, British beer, especially the stuff that required them pulling a long lever to fill the glass.

Most recently was in Edinburgh and the hotel bar was only offering something called Velvet. TK Red Lemonade would have had more of a kick.

A couple of years ago, we were in Bristol and went to a local bar that had local beer. One sip and I had to leave it. It was like heated slops (whatever that might taste like).


----------



## ney001 (27 Mar 2009)

DeeFox said:


> Absolute blashphemy!  I love Sangria.



Should also mention that I absolutely *hate* wine!.  Strictly a beer drinker - German beers only. 

Smirnoff Ice is also pretty bad as are all of the alcopop drinks expecially the blue ones!  I remember years ago when I was first drinking - I spent a night downing 'mugshot' lemon , was not a nice sight later on that night, incredibly sick and still can't stand the smell of any of the alcoholic lemonades. 

Tequila is a pretty awful drink, the clear one in pubs not too bad - pretty watered down version of the original, the original yellow tequila is absolutely horrible - mind you I poisoned myself on this stuff on another night so that might be why I still shudder when I smell it! 

Yup beer for me from now on!


----------



## Mpsox (27 Mar 2009)

Baby formula, teaching the smallie to drink from a cup at the minute, she poured some into my cup during the week so I could join in with her, awful funny taste off it

Dr Pepper

Flat warm English beer,


----------



## elefantfresh (27 Mar 2009)

Best two drinks in the world have to be that red super milk followed by Guinness. In that order. I could never give up milk but i've done the last couple of Novembers without Guinness.

Have to say Southern Comfort makes me retch instantly - probably a flashback to my youth )
And tequila isn't much better.
Sunny D - man, that stuff is evil.


----------



## Purple (27 Mar 2009)

I can't even smell tequila without feeling sick and yes, it is all about a flashback to my youth.


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Mar 2009)

Cod liver oil without doubt! A close second is boiled bogbine - parents used to make us drink it due to it's natural health benefits!


----------



## csirl (27 Mar 2009)

ney001 said:


> Ice Tea
> Dr Peppers
> Red Bull and all cheap imitations of it i.e Shark etc
> Coca Cola with vanilla/lemon/cherry and any other crap they have tried over the years.
> ...


 
I like all of these except "Shark".


----------



## JJ1982 (27 Mar 2009)

not really a drink, but then neither is cod liver oil *Ill have a cod liver oil please barman" but Milk of Magnesia, actually my stomach does a weird swish when i mention it


----------



## sandrat (27 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> I can't even smell tequila without feeling sick and yes, it is all about a flashback to my youth.


 
Ah yes, tequila, I was known as tequila girl in college, I have been known to drink it straight from a straw


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> my stomach does a weird swish when i mention it



A nice turn of phrase! 

So I guess for you it wouldn't mix well with tequila or something?

I'd say Sandrat drinks milk of magnesia for the laugh.  

Funny that it's still even around though  - it's wierdly old-fashioned. Like the way you can still buy LARD - the basic packaging design seemingly hasn't changed for about 100 years.


----------



## sandrat (27 Mar 2009)

well at one part we ran out of limes so we were having salt tequila and profiteroles, never tried milk of magnesia

And for the person who didnt like the taste of formula, I don't know because i have never tasted forumla but breastmilk tastes nice


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> breastmilk tastes nice



So either you have an exceptional memory, you are _still_ being breastfed or you...er...taste your own...?!?!


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> So either you have an exceptional memory, you are _still_ being breastfed or you...er...taste your own...?!?!


 
Would that make sandrat a type of cannibal?


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> A nice turn of phrase!
> 
> So I guess for you it wouldn't mix well with tequila or something?
> 
> ...


 
Lard was also known as dripping where I grew up. Cholesterol heaven!


----------



## sandrat (27 Mar 2009)

still breastfeeding and had to taste it once in the airport from a bottle


----------



## sandrat (27 Mar 2009)

jaybird said:


> Surprisingly sweet isn't it?


  yeah, kind of like melted vanilla ice cream


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

Well this has definitely got my attention.  Now, to find a friend who will oblige - what's the best way to ask without sounding pervy?


----------



## juke (27 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> what's the best way to ask without sounding pervy?



 Don't think there is one !

I am seriously disturbed by this!


----------



## sandrat (27 Mar 2009)

there are fetishist online who buy the stuff by the litre for their cornflakes, why disturbed? no problem drinking milk from a cow?


----------



## juke (27 Mar 2009)

My hang up I guess. Just thinking about it ....
Oh yeah - i don't like cows milk much anyways


----------



## sandrat (27 Mar 2009)

wasnt there an episode of friends about tasting breast milk?


----------



## Purple (28 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> there are fetishist online who buy the stuff by the litre for their cornflakes, why disturbed? no problem drinking milk from a cow?



Wow, that's some side-line business you've got there.
Can you really produce that much?


----------



## sandrat (28 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Wow, that's some side-line business you've got there.
> Can you really produce that much?


 
sadly no, but talk about recession busting ideas


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Mar 2009)

Stop. Please stop.


----------



## S.L.F (28 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Well this has definitely got my attention. Now, to find a friend who will oblige - what's the best way to ask without sounding pervy?


 
First you put on your Mack and sidle over to the nearest girl and ask nicely, just make sure you have good running shoes on.



sandrat said:


> there are fetishist online who buy the stuff by the litre for their cornflakes, why disturbed? no problem drinking milk from a cow?


 
That would depend on how many legs she had.



Purple said:


> Wow, that's some side-line business you've got there.
> Can you really produce that much?


 
This goes back to you offering to impregnate all the women on AAM, doesn't it?

Do you have any udder thoughts going through your head?


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> what's the best way to ask without sounding pervy?


 
Will ya give us a squeeze?!


----------



## sandrat (28 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Stop. Please stop.


 
LOL, no wonder breastfeeding rates are so low in this country


----------



## sandrat (28 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Will ya give us a squeeze?!


 
that might work if  he wants get let down


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> that might work if he wants get let down


 
Would that not work with you San, no?


----------



## Purple (28 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> This goes back to you offering to impregnate all the women on AAM, doesn't it?


 When did I do that?


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

when did that happen, and how did I miss it?!


----------



## juke (28 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> This goes back to you offering to impregnate all the women on AAM, doesn't it?



Does that mean we now need to take precautions before logging on - or just before posting ?


----------



## S.L.F (28 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> When did I do that?


 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=782952&postcount=55

As you well know there are no bad looking women on AAM so it is safe to assume you were going to cater for the entire 15,000 users or so.

Ok girls who's first?

*Edit just did a count there are 40,000 users of AAM so half of them would be of female persuasion so Purple you have 20,000 or so to ask


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=782952&postcount=55
> 
> As you well know there are no bad looking women on AAM so it is safe to assume you were going to cater for the entire 15,000 users or so.
> 
> Ok girls who's first?


 
Good grief! Did Mná Chorcaí realise what danger they were in a few weeks ago?


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

me first me first

I never got my e-baby so me first!


----------



## S.L.F (28 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> me first me first
> 
> I never got my e-baby so me first!


 
Purples' not around and Sandrats' *not* looking so could anybody perform this service for you.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Purples' not around and Sandrats' looking so could anybody perform this service for you.


 
Yup


----------



## S.L.F (28 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Yup


 
So there you go.

Do you feel any different?

By the way you have some cigarette butts in your hair


----------



## sandrat (28 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Would that not work with you San, no?


 
it was a pun on words look up "let down"


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

> Do you feel any different?


 
I _think_ so...



> By the way you have some cigarette butts in your hair


 
Eh.. thanks


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2009)

OK, I'm back... now what did I miss.


----------



## Smashbox (29 Mar 2009)

me??


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> me??



Always..


----------



## Smashbox (29 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Always..


 


Haha the flattery!!


----------



## Pique318 (30 Mar 2009)

Get a room !!!


----------



## Smashbox (30 Mar 2009)

Don't you be jealous Pique!!


----------

